# So I'm on this TTC bus tonight...



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Suddenly I hear the driver scream profanity and slam on the horn and then BAAAANG.

Someone drove into the back of the bus.
The driver gets out and starts walking towards the other car screaming HOW DO YOU NOT SEE A BUS!!?

It was a unique experience. Nobody was injured. The car ripped it's entire front end off. Hood, both front side panels, rad, bumper, headlights are a write off. Bus got a rather significant dent.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Good thing nobody got hurt


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Good thing nobody got hurt


Basically the way it happened was the car was one lane to the right of the bus, but travelling faster, and came up behind the bus as the bus was moving in to her lane-- essentially she didn't see the bus signal and begin to move into her lane (how? no idea) and kept driving at a higher speed into the back right corner of the bus.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Why was the bus in the left lane in the first place?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

To go around other stuff I guess. Parked cars, etc.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know. I have had TTC drivers who comes from behind me and then tried to run me off the road because they can flash their shitty signal and expect the world to yield for them. This is all because we where parallel to each other on the previous light and he thinks I should have yield for him.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I don't know. I have had TTC drivers who comes from behind me and then tried to run me off the road because they can flash their shitty signal and expect the world to yield for them. This is all because we where parallel to each other on the previous light and he thinks I should have yield for him.


It's the law and required to yield to all buses


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea its the law, but they do need to wait for a space in traffic. You can't just pull into traffic without looking which I have seen before. I always yeild for the buss but its retarded sometimes when they pull out of nowhere. Its difficult to tell because they don't use their lights correctly either to signal that they want to leave the stop.

Many times I've slowed down for a buss thinking it was going to pull out but they are sitting at a stop with their lights blinking. I've gotten stuck behind busses doing this too. :/ 

I've also almost been hit head on trying to turn at a light by a buss that wanted to run a red. Buss was going way too fast to be able to stop for the light. Not legal

Thankfully not all buss drivers are bad, same with regular road drivers.

I wonder if that guy who hit the buss was txting or something?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Yea its the law, but they do need to wait for a space in traffic. You can't just pull into traffic without looking which I have seen before. I always yeild for the buss but its retarded sometimes when they pull out of nowhere. Its difficult to tell because they don't use their lights correctly either to signal that they want to leave the stop.
> 
> Many times I've slowed down for a buss thinking it was going to pull out but they are sitting at a stop with their lights blinking. I've gotten stuck behind busses doing this too. :/
> 
> ...


It was a very young blonde girl actually.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm happy to say I rode the same bus today and made it all the way incident free.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Thankfully I've never been in a bus that was in an accident, but I'm sure anyone on the road as much as a bus driver sees a lot of really weird stuff. 

One time I was on a bus going south on Avenue Road, and on the hill above Dupont some random guy ran toward the bus from the sidewalk and threw a 2-L carton of milk into the front window! The milk carton exploded when it hit the windshield and milk went all over it. The driver pulled over and stopped the bus and tried to chase the guy down, but he ran away too fast. He just had to use his windshield wipers for a bit.

Very strange.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Thankfully I've never been in a bus that was in an accident, but I'm sure anyone on the road as much as a bus driver sees a lot of really weird stuff.
> 
> One time I was on a bus going south on Avenue Road, and on the hill above Dupont some random guy ran toward the bus from the sidewalk and threw a 2-L carton of milk into the front window! The milk carton exploded when it hit the windshield and milk went all over it. The driver pulled over and stopped the bus and tried to chase the guy down, but he ran away too fast. He just had to use his windshield wipers for a bit.
> 
> Very strange.


Been on two buses hit by cars, one that ran out of gas, a subway that lost power and had to roll down hill into the station, a streetcar where one of the wheel carriages caught on fire... minorly... that's about it.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Yea its the law, but they do need to wait for a space in traffic. You can't just pull into traffic without looking which I have seen before. I always yeild for the buss but its retarded sometimes when they pull out of nowhere. Its difficult to tell because they don't use their lights correctly either to signal that they want to leave the stop.
> 
> Many times I've slowed down for a buss thinking it was going to pull out but they are sitting at a stop with their lights blinking. I've gotten stuck behind busses doing this too. :/
> 
> ...


I know exactly with you mean cid, they are the worst on major streets, like steeles/finch/sheppard etc...

the worst is when you are to their left, and they jump the light before it turns green to merge into YOUR lane by cutting in front of you! (when they are actually in a lane that ends due to a right turn/bus stop lane


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lolol*

pish poshhhhh.... nothing like driving a 40 foot bus doing 40 adn having some knob blow by u then go in your lane and slams on the brakes , ohh wait my air brakes will stop on a dime and pick it up , yah ok let me tell u guys busses dont stop on dimes . i will agree with u guys i have seen drivers just signal and pull out ,not even look cant speak for them . heres one u all know what flares are for i had a bus out of service fares out adn hood up and hazzards going and me changing the belt , when i get honked at to move bus duhhhhhh whats wrong with people is it me or are people just dumbbbbbbb
lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

tom g said:


> pish poshhhhh.... nothing like driving a 40 foot bus doing 40 adn having some knob blow by u then go in your lane and slams on the brakes , ohh wait my air brakes will stop on a dime and pick it up , yah ok let me tell u guys busses dont stop on dimes . i will agree with u guys i have seen drivers just signal and pull out ,not even look cant speak for them . heres one u all know what flares are for i had a bus out of service fares out adn hood up and hazzards going and me changing the belt , when i get honked at to move bus duhhhhhh whats wrong with people is it me or are people just dumbbbbbbb
> lol


Your creative punctuation and capitalization gave me a headache.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

crazy drivers out there.......


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh I totally agree with you there Tom! You can't just fly in front of a buss that might have 20+ people on it and throw on your breaks. I have seen that lots of times.. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

tom g said:


> pish poshhhhh.... nothing like driving a 40 foot bus doing 40 adn having some knob blow by u then go in your lane and slams on the brakes ,...


Yup, I agree with you on that one. 
I've been taking the buses and street cars for a good part of my childhood, teen and young adult. It's nothing new there. I've been riding a bicycle for ages too. I've seen seniors fell down because some ass cut off the street car and slams on the break. I've have; numerous times, almost gotten run over when I was getting off the street car in the back and some ass in a car was trying to pass the street car on the right lane.
It's always a mix of things. But I find that down town TTC drivers much better than the Scarborough drivers though. And those TTC driver who jumped the light just to cut you off. It serves no purpose. They do it out of abusing the law. I have no problem yielding to a bus when I am behind it. But I don't feel that I need to yield to them when I am head to head right next to them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> OOhh I totally agree with you there Tom! You can't just fly in front of a buss that might have 20+ people on it and throw on your breaks. I have seen that lots of times.. lol


Really? Its sad to see such events of people not respecting bus drivers or even other vehicles on the road.

But in the end, car vs bus.... whos going take more damage.

Why can't we be courteous to bus drivers when you already have angry passengers complaining how slow or late the buses are anyways.


----------

